# Tables of Benefits for VHI's PMI plans?



## PolkaDot (10 Jan 2012)

Does anybody know if it's possible to get the Tables of Benefits for VHI’s corporate PMI plans anywhere on the VHI website?

I used the HIA website to do some comparisons but I was wondering is it possible to get the actually TOBs anywhere?

Or maybe somebody could help me understand what is meant by the text of the HIA site, which is not entirely clear. I compared the First Plan Plus Level 1 and PMI 15 11 and for the benefit “Hi-tech, certain Cardiac Procedures” the following descriptions result:

FPPL1: “Blackrock, Mater and Hermitage 90%; Beacon and Galway Clinic 75%; max. shortfall €2000”

PMI 15 11: “Yes; Hermitage and Galway Clinic included in this category for this plan; €75 Excess”.

Should I take that to mean that there is no cover at all for Blackrock, the Mater or the Beacon?


----------



## pj111 (10 Jan 2012)

A lot of people think that. When one is comparing a plan against Aviva or Quinn, it looks as if VHI cover Hermitage and Galway Clinic and the others don't when in fact it means that VHI treat the Hermitage & Galway as high tech hospitals for these categories wheras Quinn & Aviva don't. 

The corporate team in VHI can give a specific table of benefits. There will be a category on highlighting the cover for Group 1 and Group 2 hospitals which will detail cover, or lack of.  

_Patrick_


----------



## PolkaDot (11 Jan 2012)

So it's necessary to identify the PMI plan you think you want and then ring VHI and ask for the table of benefits?

Bit frustrating. I'm trying to do a fairly detailed comparison before I go calling them.

Cheers anyway


----------



## pj111 (11 Jan 2012)

The tables of benefits will throw up differences from the HIA. Don't let the little things get to you because it will be impossible.   

I would be more worried about the inflexibility - no changes to plans, upgrade waiting periods with vhi if you increase cover.

_Patrick_


----------

